# P90



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

A friend of mine is selling a P90 with a box of 50 Rounds, made in 2001, about 95%, very well cared for. He want's $450. The Model is shown below....................Good Deal?...................


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

just looked at buds, where that gun was going for 450 new. idk about a used gun thats 8 years old going for that price, its a good looking gun dont get me wrong put the price seems optimistic


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

$450, not a chance. $350 tops for me. Then again, I'll admit to a bit of a bias; I think the Ruger semi's are uglier than Glocks.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

jump15vc said:


> just looked at buds, where that gun was going for 450 new. idk about a used gun thats 8 years old going for that price, its a good looking gun dont get me wrong put the price seems optimistic


Ya, I know, most places are out of stock, but he is throwing in a extra Magazine, a box of ammo and a custom fitted case. MSRP is $617.................


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Todd said:


> $450, not a chance. $350 tops for me. Then again, I'll admit to a bit of a bias; I think the Ruger semi's are uglier than Glocks.


That may be, but I wanted at least one large bore semi-auto and stay within Ruger.............


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Seems like your mind was already made up before posting. tumbleweed


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Todd said:


> Seems like your mind was already made up before posting. tumbleweed


It wasen't untill I talked him down to $400. There is not one availible locally and if you can find one online, with shipping + Transfer fees, the price is getting back up there.

On an other note, he just showed me the sales reciept, he bought it NIB two years ago for $520, so it must have sat in a Gun Shop for a few years. Same as my GP100, MFG in 95, bought NIB last March.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm,where are the serrations on the slide to grip it?tumbleweed


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Recycooler said:


> Hmm,where are the serrations on the slide to grip it?tumbleweed


They were left off so they wouldn't interfere with that ginormous safety lever. :smt082


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Reminds me of one of the first semi-autos I owned, the P-85. Man was that thing heavy!


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Todd said:


> They were left off so they wouldn't interfere with that ginormous safety lever. :smt082


Oh thats what that is,I thought it was a thumbnail remover:smt023,my bad

Not pickin on you OP,OK


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Recycooler said:


> Hmm,where are the serrations on the slide to grip it?tumbleweed


Don't seem to need it, the Matte finnish makes for a pretty good grip.............................................


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey if you like the gun and you spend your money on it. Great. Some guys just like what they like and can't like anything else. If it makes a tight group and doesn't misfeed or jam. If you smile when you hold it, then enjoy your new gun.

Ugly isn't a definative thing. 

RCG


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The P90 is a neat design and is remarkably lightweight for its size. The magazine design is a complete failure in my opinion. I've sold these pistols for my employer and have had numerous concerns brought to me by customers that had feeing issues. It seems the follower has even jumped out of a couple of mags according to anecdotal reports. Bulky but cool gun -nasty, pain in the azz mags. Spend your hard earned money on the FABULOUS Ruger P345 and never look back again...


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...have three in our family...two decockers and one safety model as shown...a total of 21 stainless 8-shot mags and never a problem with gun or mags...if you bought the gun pictured for under $400, you got a great deal...it's the most reliable .45 I've ever owned...I'd buy used...can't wear 'em out and MSRP's way too high...


----------

